# Eastham paddlesteamer ferry construction 1898



## soonguy (Sep 7, 2017)

I have got very interested in the three small paddlesteamers built for the Liverpool Pierhead to Eastham Ferry service. They were attractive double-ended vessels. I presume they'd often reverse out from Eastham Ferry pier which at low tide left very little depth of water. The construction details refers to feathering paddles. How would that be helpful in practice? Would there be a separate drive or clutch to each paddle? If double ended, would there be a rudder, and how would it be sited?











Grateful thanks

Tony


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Paddle Steamer SAPPHIRE built by J. Jones & Sons in 1898 for Eastham Ferry, Pleasure Gardens & Hotel Co. Ltd., Eastham , Ferry


Paddle Steamer SAPPHIRE built by J. Jones & Sons in 1898 for Eastham Ferry, Pleasure Gardens & Hotel Co. Ltd., Eastham , Ferry



shippingandshipbuilding.uk










Paddle Steamer RUBY built by J. Jones & Sons in 1897 for Eastham Ferry, Pleasure Gardens & Hotel Co. Ltd., Eastham , Ferry


Paddle Steamer RUBY built by J. Jones & Sons in 1897 for Eastham Ferry, Pleasure Gardens & Hotel Co. Ltd., Eastham , Ferry



shippingandshipbuilding.uk










Paddle Steamer PEARL built by J. Jones & Sons in 1897 for Eastham Ferry, Pleasure Gardens & Hotel Co. Ltd., Eastham, Ferry


Paddle Steamer PEARL built by J. Jones & Sons in 1897 for Eastham Ferry, Pleasure Gardens & Hotel Co. Ltd., Eastham, Ferry



shippingandshipbuilding.uk


----------



## soonguy (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks so much BIll


----------

